# Nakamichi Question, CA-1 pre/pro



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Anyone have knowledge on a Nakamichi CA-1 pre/pro ? 
There's a 'button' left of the volume control and it has a minus sign on one side of it and a plus on the other. Does anyone know what it's purpose is ? I'm looking at one to buy,but can not find much info on them, most appreciated any info.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not having any luck finding anything on it, or even a picture large enough to see those buttons. Perhaps the seller could answer your question?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This was a pretty bare bones series of equipment. Is it perhaps the power switch?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for checking, I'm understanding it's a filter adjustment...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

understanding it's a filter type ajustment...thanks


----------

